# DIY Welder!



## lastminute (18 Feb 2018)

Just need to tac weld the odd piece of metal...and maybe run a short bead on 1/8th angle.but so many models available
...any advice appreciated.

Thanks 
Gerry


----------



## porker (18 Feb 2018)

I consider 3mm to be around the crossing point of where I would use MIG or stick welder. If you weld thinner than this you really need to look at MIG, as stick welders will tend to burn through thinner material. If I was looking for a MIG at the cheaper end of the scale I would consider Clarke as they have a good reputation among DIY'ers. Don't forget the cost of getting a gas setup. If you tend to weld thicker metal I would look at an Arc welder. Personally I don't get on well with the cheap 'buzz boxes' but have a cheap inverter welder. These seem smoother to use but have a lot of delicate electronics so look at the warranty if you go this direction. The other alternative is a good second hand unit but make sure it works correctly. One step up from the DIY units you are looking at makes like Portamig, Oxford, R-Tec, Parweld, SWP etc.


----------



## powertools (18 Feb 2018)

If all you want to do is tac weld just buy the cheapest stick welder you can find


----------



## -Matt- (18 Feb 2018)

Portamig and Oxford are the same make, out of the same factory, you just pay a hell of a lot more for Portamig.
You can get thinner rods (1.6mm) for thinner stuff but they're a pain to use and stick more than they strike.

For what Lastminute wants, better off with one of those cheaper inverters that Aldi/Lidl tend to have in. Apparently they're not bad for what they are (just bin the toy helmet that comes with it)


----------



## Londoner100 (18 Feb 2018)

I have just purchased my first welder, there is a great mig welding forum based in the UK which is helpful, I ended up driving to a welding supplies shop and along with an hours training (he was quiet) ended up with a GYS Easymig 140 which will easily do 3mm on a 13 amp plug. 

Ian

Although it can be quite addictive this welding lark, so a few tacks may turn in to more


----------



## lee celtic (22 Mar 2018)

for the odd tack here and there or just to have around for the odd repair it's well worth forgetting the gas and getting a rig that can be used with gassless wire.. no bottle fees and it can be used outside when it's windy.. I got rid of my bottle years ago and went gassless. 

It saves money and I've welded the chassis on a few Landrovers and even built a whole new rear floor and tailgate on a Discovery without any problems.. coated wire is easy and cheap to get off ebay.. 

I have a snapon 130 mig but under the sticker it's just a cheap mig sold under a few different names.. keep an eye on the facebook market place and ebay local and they pop up quite a lot.. 

I bought a job lot of hobby migs (three in total) for £25 just to get the handset off one to replace the one on the snapon after I ran over it with my sons car.. they were all working so have been set aside for future use..


----------



## El Barto (22 Mar 2018)

Not sure if it's any help but I needed to tack a few things too so got an electric Sealey MIG welder (this one) from Amazon and it's been fine. It's obviously not a high quality machine but for tacking and very occasional use it's been incredibly useful and for not much money.


----------



## richardstowe78 (7 Oct 2018)

that's not a to bad price for a new welder. see if you can get a go on a Clarke


----------

